
Ashamed to work in Silicon Valley: how techies became the new bankers - heinrichf
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/08/ashamed-to-work-in-silicon-valley-how-techies-became-the-new-bankers?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Add_to_Pocket
======
secfirstmd
If your reading this and it describes you, over at Security First
(www.secfirst.org) we build open source mobile tech that helps activists, aid
workers and journalists stay safe all over the world. We are looking for
contributions to our code base, uaer testing (and we are also hiring for a
full time Android dev).

